# 4 year old adult UKC APBT looking for co-own home



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I am half-heartedly looking for a home for my Jerzi-girl. She has 1 major towards her CH, a leg towards her UWP title, loves dock jumping, and she is OFA GOOD hips, and Normal Patellas and elbows. She is a great dog, but my landlord is suddenly putting a limit on how many I can have. They aren't coming down hard on me yet, but I can feel it coming. :/ She's good with kids and other dogs, although she suffered a couple boo-boos from Indie, my other female, when Indie was in heat and grouchy. NO CATS! She had never met one when I first got her at 2 years of age, and when she did meet one, she thought it was a snack.

Please PM me if you are interested in her. I will do a co-own agreement with her, until she is spayed. She is UTD on all her shots, of course.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

OMG! She's beautiful! If I didn't have cats and Cheza, I'd fly out and take her off your hands in a heart beat. 
Your landlord is an a$$ for making you get rid of her after all of this time.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

If only Ciara were younger but two adult bitches in my house is not a good idea. I'll keep my eye out but I'm not sure that I really know anyone outside of here worthy of her ?


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Good news!! IF all goes as planned and we get the new house, Jerzi can STAY!! <3 <3 :love2:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Fingers crossed. Hell, toes crossed too.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Frickin' eye's crossed too Indie!


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I got everything crossed over here for you and Jerzi too!!!!!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Haha!! THANKS GUYS!!!!  

Still good news on the house.. paid the deposit today, just have to pay for an attorney and for the appraisal, and get the home inspection done next Thursday. Hoping they don't find any issues, but I'm sure the seller will fix what needs fixing. Move in starts July 21, barring any issues!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

HELL YEAH!!!! I'm wicked stoked for you!! 
At this point, you basically have it. But I'll still stay crossed just to play it safe. ;-)


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Great news Indy, congratulations. Can't wait to see some pictures when it finally happens.


----------

